# A little late...



## dwndrgn (Jan 19, 2006)

but just in case you guys are interested (from SCIFI.COM):



> Game producer BioWare is sponsoring a writing contest for its fantasy roleplaying game _Neverwinter Nights,_ with the top prize a job with BioWare. Submission deadline is January 30, 2006. Visit www.bioware.com/biozone/articles/2005_11_30_WritingContest/index.html for more information.


----------

